# Sputtering start



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Old Sihouette, 91. 3.1L six, old style distributor ignition system. I have developed a sputtering start condition. Engine will turn over and sputter to life, then rev up to around 1500 RPM before settling slowly down to normal. Car runs fine, no hesitation, etc when driving. Just a sputtering start, as described. 

Could be a number of things, but my 1st guess is the distributor cap/rotor button being old and corroded. Any ideas on trouble shooting would be appreciated.


----------

